
Tetris on Google Sheets (2018) - plumsempy
https://plumsempy.com/2018/09/17/tetris-on-google-sheets/
======
djiang
This is siiiiick. I had heard good things about app scripts but didn't realize
it was powerful enough to do stuff like this. Will have to check it out.

------
ryanmetz
My google drive said the script needed full permissions over everything in my
drive.

~~~
ryanmetz
Soooo... no.

~~~
FR10
I mean, I read the script (Tools -> Script Editor) and there's nothing weird,
besides if you make copy to your own drive I guess its fine

